# Thoughts on blade flaps



## RockyMTN (Nov 2, 2011)

I do two types of plowing. My fist priority is my driveway. In most cases I am just pushing snow. My 2007 Arctic Cat 650 H1 with a 60” plow does the job but it is a little big for the tight turns and angles. 

The second priority is the road. We have about a mile of dirt road before reaching pavement. Here the Cat shines. The road has long runs with gentle curves and I can roll snow while singing John Denver songs. The problem is that the snow often gets too deep and starts cresting over the top of the blade. I am forced to reduce the amount of engagement with the snow which makes for more passes. 

This gets me to the point. Does it make sense to put a rubber flap like tire a tread on the top edge of the blade to improve the rolling action? I have seen this on the big boy blades and think would work well but I haven’t seen any discussions about it. 

If it is worth doing, what is the best way? I have an old tire that I could cut up to make my own with heavy duty hinges.  Has anyone done this? Do you have pictures? What worked well and what would you do differently? If you bought a flap, I would like to hear your thoughts on that too.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Most manufacturers sell the rubber flaps. I installed one on my Warn 60", however I use it to prevent the fluffy stuff and slush from coming up in my face. I added an aluminum piece of angle to mount the flap on so it hangs down, to prevent what I mentioned above. If you mount it directly on the plow, it should extend the top portion a little and maybe help with what you are looking for.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Go to a rock quarry or gravel bank and ask for a used piece of conveyor belt.Works like a charm.Be nice and usually it's free.It pays to have friends.Thumbs Up


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

tuney443;1338477 said:


> Go to a rock quarry or gravel bank and ask for a used piece of conveyor belt.Works like a charm.Be nice and usually it's free.It pays to have friends.Thumbs Up


Or if you don't have "friends", go to a rock quarry or gravel bank and take a used piece of conveyor belt. Works like a charm. Be quick and usually it's free.

Thumbs Up


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

I used some old round baler belting on mine. I found it very helpful in most situations. When the snow is really heavy though, it tends to lift the blade off the surface if the plow gets too full.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

I plow a bit more than a mile of gravel hillside with a 660. I bought a 60" flap for my Warn blade, which worked great on powder when mounted downward. But we get lots of wet snow which pushes against the flap causing the blade to rise up - no good at all. When mounted upright the flap acts as 6" of additional moldboard, however the flume that flies over the top and in my face is just insane.

I more or less fixed the problem by adding pieces of metal bar stock to the top of the moldboard, at the bolt holes, bent forward to keep the flap pointing mostly forward. This helped quite a bit when rolling snow ... but the bar stock bent upward when pushing snow into hardened berms around my house.

Keep us posted on what you come up with. As mentioned, old conveyor belt is the way to go for powder flaps, if you can find it. I bought mine through Montana Jack's but I don't thing they still carry the 60".


----------



## atvsnowplower (Nov 26, 2011)

@jmbone; That is a GREAT idea! I have a rubber flap on my 50"Moose Plow which is bolted which doesn't prevent the snow and slush from flying in my face. I'm going to be modifying mine real soon!


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

atvsnowplower;1358139 said:


> @jmbone; That is a GREAT idea! I have a rubber flap on my 50"Moose Plow which is bolted which doesn't prevent the snow and slush from flying in my face. I'm going to be modifying mine real soon!


First time with a face full of slush, i just lived with it. Second time it happened was enough.


----------

